# Why is Firefox giving me a security warning about Tam?



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Firefox would not connect directly with TAM. Had to go around it and "accept the risk".


----------



## iaschneider5 (Oct 5, 2019)

Same with Safari...


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Same here, with chrome...


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have been having the same issues using chrome. My password kept disappearing on me until I forgot it. I have reset it, but every time I go to a different forum I lose the login information. It is annoying to renter login and password Everytime I go forum searching for threads.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I got a rock.

Certificate Error. Danger Will Robinson, Danger, Danger. 

I had to go around it, too. 

I started a thread and then saw this one. Oh well.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It is a technical issue that has been reported to the site tech staff.

It's happened before, they fixed it, now they'll fix it again.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got it too. 
My antivirus is the one blocking me, though.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea, we are all getting it. Hopefully they will fix it soon.


----------

